# sentra b13 bodykit



## Liquider (Nov 8, 2003)

ok i know this has been said and stuff, but i live in southern california and i am in major need of a shop that will give me a body kit. I was looking for the price and such, im currently going to fix up my b13 and hopefully make it look good, im also going to put a sr20de and a turbo...but thats going to be right after i make it look decent..anyone know a place where i can get some really good looking body kits for my car?? whats the goign rate for paint jobs now adays anyways? im going for black(dunno if thats more expensive) any ideas guys ?


----------



## Masa (Oct 24, 2003)

If you're looking for a bodykit for your B13, I'd say that you should check out the Stillen bodykit. Personally, I think this is the best one for the B13. It's nice, simple and doesn't scream out "LOOK AT ME, LOOK AT ME!". However, if the Stillen one is not for you, Xenon makes one for our cars as well.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Agreed, Stillen is the only kit I'd ever put on my car. I can get it for you for $450 shipped if you'd like, plus all proceeds go to help out a guy at the SR20DEforum who's 4 month old daughter need's $80K for a lung and liver transplant. If you were just going to put a front end on, I'd get the Stillen or Xenon. The Xenon sides are it's drawback.


----------



## Liquider (Nov 8, 2003)

that sounds like a nice price im down, i just want to see pictures first, by the way since i have never put on a bodykit, is it simple or you have to be like a 10 year exp mechanic ? also if you guys know anyone who sells se20de's please im about to buy that engine as well. Thanks guys


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Click here to see the pic, for some reason if I try to link to just the pic it doesn't work, big surprise. 

You'll notice their price is the same as mine, but mine includes shipping, and as you may well imagine, shipping a bodykit isn't cheap.

http://www.stillen.com/sportscars_detail.asp?cat=3&subcat=&id=20495&page=1

Your biggest issue and expense will be getting it painted, install is probably not that difficult.


----------



## Liquider (Nov 8, 2003)

ouch, i really dont like that bodykit because it looks like my car stock i was really hoping for the big lip and the whole deal, you know any other places that have some other kits? I'll show you guys pics of my car this weekend


----------



## nacho_nissan (Jun 12, 2003)

I'll rather get the r-33 wide body,they look really mean!


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

nacho_nissan said:


> I'll rather get the r-33 wide body,they look really mean!


yeah, that's the best kit imo


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

That's the one with the fender flares right? Although it's a badass kit the problem is they totaly neglect the doors, so you have this bodykit that changes the look of the car, but they never provide any panels that go on the doors to tie it all together, so people do the shitty smoothing out of the door, which looks like crap, but it's about all a person can do besides make molds and layup their own panels to put on the doors. There isn't a kit out there that has panels for the doors, hence why I like the Stillen the best, it doesn't set profiles that aren't carried out through the doors, creating a break in the continuity of the look of the car.


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

As much as i hate to admit it, the $tillen kit has always been my favorite . Clean and simple and it's all urethane to survive the real world...


----------



## koshimaro (Jun 28, 2002)

i have a body kit for the b13 if you want 300 US plus shipping and its urs
full poly urethane
4 pc
post ur email for pics :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Liquider (Nov 8, 2003)

the email is [email protected], send me pics pls


----------



## koshimaro (Jun 28, 2002)

pics sent!


----------

